# Routing oak plywood edge



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I am experimenting on a tool chest with red oak plywood 3/4" from Home depot. My first drawer front cuts chipped across the grain.

In order to smooth them up a bit I am thinking about a very slight bevel or rounding. I tried a few sample pieces and on the cross grain lots of chipping.

The only option I see now is sandpaper. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions or wise cracks greatly appreciated. JIm 0311


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it a sharp bit?
Are you taking too aggressive a pass?
I struggle with HD/Lowes plywood..........cheap veneers & lousy glue.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jjrbus said:


> I am experimenting on a tool chest with red oak plywood 3/4" from Home depot. My first drawer front cuts chipped across the grain.
> 
> In order to smooth them up a bit I am thinking about a very slight bevel or rounding. I tried a few sample pieces and on the cross grain lots of chipping.
> 
> The only option I see now is sandpaper. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions or wise cracks greatly appreciated. JIm 0311


Picture would help. What profile were you using?


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. 
I was using a bevel bit. Seems my bit was dull. I changed to a 1/4 round over and everything is peachy keen.
It does seem to make a finer cut if I run the stock flat over the table instead of vertical against the fence.
JIm 0311


----------



## WHWoodworking (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you not going to hide the plywood edge? I use 1/4" solid wood to hide the edge, glue and pin nails.

As far as cutting the plywood without tearing, there are a lot of tips out there. First, a good sharp saw blade is essential, at least a 40tooth on a 10" blade. Some people use a zero tolerance insert, put masking tape down where the cut is going to be (which has never worked for me) or pre-score the cut with a sharp knife. What works best is to make sure the good side of the ply is on the "down" side of the blade... meaning, if you're using a table saw, put the good side up. If cutting with a circular saw, put the good side down. Just be careful moving the wood around when it's laying good side down.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

This is a practice project so I am not concerned about hiding the edge.

Scoring is ok, but not for several long cuts. What I found that worked best on the table saw was to score each side of the cut about 1/16" and then raise the blade for a full cut. I have a low quality, older 80T carbide blade and could produce almost perfect cross grain cuts. Similar to what a scoring table saw does!

One thing I learned on this is oak plywood is not a great idea for door fronts, not for me anyway:laughing:
Thanks JIm 0311


----------

